
What I learned after 8 weeks as a YouTuber - almostarockstar
https://medium.com/@aidobreen/what-i-learned-in-8-weeks-of-youtube-896612cdbc1
======
CM30
It's an interesting idea, and I do like how you've wrote about every aspect of
your experience on the site. Yeah, Reddit doesn't take very well to self
promotion. Post more than one of your works every so often, and they'll come
down on you like a ton of bricks. Not surprised your last video struggled
there.

For progress... well, from what I've heard on the grapevine (read, Twitter),
becoming super popular on YouTube tends to happen a lot quicker if you can
find other popular channels and work with them as soon as possible. Boundary
Break got super popular when Aurum (a popular video game glitch posting
YouTube) featured him on his channel home page. Slopes Game Room has done well
in part thanks to Guru Larry (an ex Channel Awesome personality with over
200,000 subscribers) mirroring his videos on his channel with a link in the
description (with permission).

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m18TU62nW_c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m18TU62nW_c)

That seems to be the quick way to get popular now. Be featured on a popular
YouTuber's channel as a 'friend's channel', or appear in their videos as a
special guest. Or as someone they're interviewing.

And yes, making videos is hard. It's like anything really. Running a website
with daily updates is hard. Running a startup is hard. Life will always try
and throw you for a loop, and the mark of a skilled creator is overcoming that
wherever possible.

Good luck with your future YouTube career, if you keep going with this.

------
almostarockstar
Hey, I'm the author. I'd love to discuss the project with Hacker News.

I know a lot of prominent entrepreneurs hang out here, so I'd like to ask if
anybody is interested in having a chat with me for the channel?

Thanks!

